# Case modding Forum



## enforce1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can we try out a "case modding" forum, maybe in support, I don't know. Just to see how things go with it? There isn't exactly a place where you can go to find out how to mod mac's... I mean, there is, but its spread all over the place. Just a thought.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 10, 2005)

enforce1, 

I understand your request, but I am waiting for other moderators to give their opinion. I am not sure there is a big enough audience for this.


----------



## enforce1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Totally cool, and I understand.

I think that the PC side of modding is exploited, with a lot of the mods being tactless, tacky, and not classy in the slightest. I'd like to get together a goup of people that actually know what they;re doing when it comes to these things.


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd be interested in something like this as well. I'm not much for cutting up our elegant macs, but some info can be really helpful. I have swapped out all the fans and drives in my G4, it is much, much quieter (ie, you can't hear it from 10 feet away unless the drives are writing data)...some stuff like enclosures, etc would be good too. I found out too late that the prolific chipset won't allow booting under OS X...     My mistake though, not enough research.

Oh well. I do think a forum for modding or just improving might get some interest. There is a site called macmods or something like that but it seems kinda cheesy what some are doing...like 10 HDD's in your G5 or a big old fan bolted to the top of your quicksilver...

later
Tim


----------



## chevy (Mar 12, 2005)

I suggest you start it as a thread in the "Café". If the threat multiplies, then it could become a new forum. We have similar threads like "Show your desktop" that have a fairly good success.


----------



## mbveau (Mar 12, 2005)

Wierd! I was just looking for a thread about modding, and I found this one! Obviously, I think it would be a great idea.


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2005)

Go here, its actually a pretty intensive site with some good info now that i've spent some time there...

http://macmod.com/

later
Tim


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 14, 2005)

Try out http://www.applefritter.com/ - the site has been around for years, and has some pretty cool mods.


----------

